# Todd Morphey is now SANCTIONED from the Monroe Swap Meet.



## pkleppert (May 11, 2022)

*Todd Morphy and his brother had always been treated to great swap spaces at special savings at Ann Arbor and the Royal Oak swap meet. For whatever reason he decided to scam us out of $900 worth of swap spaces at the Monroe meet and won't even call. He is now sanctioned from the Monroe and Royal Oak Swap Meets.  

If you ever have to deal with him in the future make sure you get cash up front.

From my Facebook messages:*
Feb. 7, 2022
Tod,  Will you be setting up at the Monroe Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet on Sunday, May 1st in Monroe, MI.  I have a great spot for you if you would get back with me.  Paul 248-642-6639

Todd  Feb. 8, 2022





*Yes sir matter fact I got your paperwork today I will give you a call tomorrow* if that is fine we are having a winter storm and I am still working thanks.

*Todd called the next day and I gave him 1/2 of Bldg "E"  (14 swap spaces) for only $500. He said we had a deal!*

14 swap spaces at $55 ea and 7 Saturday set ups @20 = $910.

*Todd never sent in his payment.* Never called again. Never answered my calls to see if he still wanted the spaces.

We were sold out of indoor spaces 4 weeks before the show.* We had to turn down more than 14 vendors who needed indoor spaces.

Todd never called and never showed up, so 1/2 of building "E" was empty as the rain started Sunday morning.*



So on Wednesday after the show We tried again to contact Todd. He had just posted a message on his Facebook page warning people to watch out for scammers posting on his page:
May 4, 2022, 8:48 PM
You sent​*You are right Tod, people don't like getting scammed*. We had a deal for $500 for 1/2 of Bldg. "E". I even called you a week ago to try and verify that you were still coming to the show. Not only did you scam me for the $500 but also the additional $400 I could have received by renting the spaces individually had you told me you weren't interested. It sure put a damper on our greatest show ever!


Thu 10:37 PM
Todd​



*I will call you on Friday*

Fri 10:25 PM
You sent​It's getting late.

Mon 8:50 PM
You sent​It's 8:50pm Todd and I'd like to talk to you about the Monroe Show situation. I waited for your call Friday and it never happened.  Will you call me tonight?   248-642-6639 in case you forgot.
*
Todd NEVER called*


----------



## Freqman1 (May 12, 2022)

Barring death or a really significant life event that’s messed up. A permanent “do not deal with” on my list. V/r Shawn


----------



## catfish (May 12, 2022)

Very sorry to hear this.


----------



## koolbikes (May 12, 2022)

Sorry to inform but I had heard Todd's brother had passed away. Can't confirm as I have been trying to contact. He always has a lot of good bicycles & parts.
I feel this post is bogus as anyone knows most all shows & swaps have a deadline, some even charge more if you do not receive payment by that deadline, anyone that does not make payment by that date, it goes to those that are paying vendors. You snooze you lose. Especially in today's world of instant payment through many different forms. Life Lesson.


----------



## danfitz1 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## danfitz1 (May 12, 2022)

koolbikes said:


> Sorry to inform but I had heard Todd's brother had passed away. Can't confirm as I have been trying to contact. He always has a lot of good bicycles & parts.
> I feel this post is bogus as anyone knows most all shows & swaps have a deadline, some even charge more if you do not receive payment by that deadline, anyone that does not make payment by that date, it goes to those that are paying vendors. You snooze you lose. Especially in today's world of instant payment through many different forms. Life Lesson.











						Robert Dean "Bob" Morfey Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information
					

View Robert Dean "Bob" Morfey's obituary, contribute to their memorial, see their funeral service details, and more.




					www.calvertmemorial.com


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

Spaces should have gone to paying sellers on a first pay gets a space.


----------



## bobcycles (May 12, 2022)

dude was always a "piece of work"!


----------



## danfitz1 (May 12, 2022)

bobcycles said:


> dude was always a "piece of work"!



But, apparently worthy of 'special savings'.


----------



## vincev (May 12, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> But, apparently worthy of 'special savings'.



This is the kind of stuff that discourages new blood from joining in.In a perfect world it would be first to pay gets a spot and all pay the same price.


----------



## oldmtrcyc (May 12, 2022)

His bro died 6 months ago


----------



## higgens (May 12, 2022)

Sounds expensive


----------



## Archie Sturmer (May 13, 2022)

Organizing and managing something as big as a swap meet sure seems complicated; being able to work with people, money and communications, etc..
Not something that I would attempt.


----------



## vincev (May 13, 2022)

The first sentence of this thread "*Todd Morphy and his brother had always been treated to great swap spaces at special savings at Ann Arbor and the Royal Oak swap meet. " cancels any sympathy for what happened. Dont deal from the bottom of the deck.*


----------



## cyclingday (May 16, 2022)

A simple text, email, or phone call goes a long way, in both directions.
If you can’t make it, let the guy know.
If he’s a no show, find out why, before you put him on blast.
It always blows me away, when people don’t communicate with eachother, and then get all bent when things go south.


----------



## Darthvader (May 16, 2022)

Man I had not heard Bob died. I know the third brother commited suicide a couple years ago. Bob just had retired. I just learned he died of covid. As I recall he did not believe in vaccinations.

Rest in peace Bob you were a wonderful kind man. Todd, Sorry for your loss. Losing 2 brothers so close together has got to be very tough.


----------



## CafeCruiser (May 22, 2022)

vincev said:


> This is the kind of stuff that discourages new blood from joining in.In a perfect world it would be first to pay gets a spot and all pay the same price.



Absolutely. It should be first come, first serve basis. It is sad some people have to experience a negative situation to hopefully learn from it. And not to mention the event’s reputation got damaged not only due to half the floor being empty, but also vendors finding out organizers were giving special pricing a favoring a vendor. It is not a good business model.


----------



## koolbikes (May 22, 2022)

CafeCruiser said:


> Absolutely. It should be first come, first serve basis. It is sad some people have to experience a negative situation to hopefully learn from it. And not to mention the event’s reputation got damaged not only due to half the floor being empty, but also vendors finding out organizers were giving special pricing a favoring a vendor. It is not a good business model.



I agree with you on the first serve basis, you pay you get the space. This whole situation will change next year as the "New" organizer Nick Avina will be doing pre-registration and if you don't make payment by the deadline, your space you had last time goes to the next paying vendor. Also, if you don't make payment by deadline registration, price goes up. So, for those that had a Swap Space this year, make sure you send your payment before the deadline to get your same space.

I received a flyer from Nick the other day and next years Monroe Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet will be May 7, 2023 and he stated that a General Flea Market will be added to the show where people will be selling everything from soup to nuts. Full info will be sent out in the spring mailer.


----------



## Barto (Jul 12, 2022)

Well, we all have bills, life (and death) gets in the way - buy you still need to pay your way ( mortgage, el citric, water, swap meet entry fees😊)


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2022)

"*If you ever have to deal with him in the future make sure you get cash up front.". Play the game fairly and you won't have a problem.You asked for what you got.Too bad everybody cant get special prices and spots.*


----------



## ricobike (Jul 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> "*If you ever have to deal with him in the future make sure you get cash up front.". Play the game fairly and you won't have a problem.You asked for what you got.Too bad everybody cant get special prices and spots.*



Food for thought.  Casinos give high rollers special deals at casinos.  Ever wonder why that is?  It's just good business.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2022)

ricobike said:


> Food for thought.  Casinos give high rollers special deals at casinos.  Ever wonder why that is?  It's just good business.



I agree to a point but this isnt Vegas,I like to see the not so high rollers have the same playbook.Bike shows are made up of all type collectors.I still believe first come first served and an even playing field for all.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> I agree to a point but this isnt Vegas,I like to see the not so high rollers have the same playbook.Bike shows are made up of all type collectors.I still believe first come first served and an even playing field for all.



The number of spaces Todd bought clearly shows he's entitled to at least a volume discount.  And because he'd never been a problem before, Paul extended credit to him.

The last thing anyone wants in this hobby is to have their reputation tarnished, and Paul relied on that.  I don't know why Todd didn't show (I did notice he wasn't there).  

I think if everyone knew what it takes to run an event of this magnitude, they would understand Paul's position.


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2022)

ricobike said:


> The number of spaces Todd bought clearly shows he's entitled to at least a volume discount.  And because he'd never been a problem before, Paul extended credit to him.
> 
> The last thing anyone wants in this hobby is to have their reputation tarnished, and Paul relied on that.  I don't know why Todd didn't show (I did notice he wasn't there).
> 
> I think if everyone knew what it takes to run an event of this magnitude, they would understand Paul's position.



Its OK,we disagree.I will stick up for the newer people trying to break into the hobby.Give the newer and smaller sellers the same treatment.


----------



## ricobike (Jul 14, 2022)

vincev said:


> Its OK,we disagree.I will stick up for the newer people trying to break into the hobby.Give the newer and smaller sellers the same treatment.



Like they say, respect is not given, ya gotta earn it.  Same with swap spaces


----------



## vincev (Jul 14, 2022)

ricobike said:


> Like they say, respect is not given, ya gotta earn it.  Same with swap spaces



Yup,looks like he lost  his.


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 17, 2022)

I told myself that I wasn't going to respond to this post anymore but the air needs to be cleared.
We "ALL" should be thanking Paul and Annie Kleppert for their years of dedication to keeping this A2 / Monroe Event happening. 
Also, to the Volunteers that make is run, which I am for 25+ years.
THANK YOU.

Nick Avina will be running the Monroe Bicycle Show & Swap starting in 2023
That being said, THE FIELD HAS BEEN LEVELED.


----------

